# Thank you Canadians!!



## Tin Falcon (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you Canadian HP  Brian and others for sending us this lovely weather.
While scientists warn of the effects of global warning the Philadelphia metro area and  south Jersey is experiencing extreme low temperatures possibly breaking 100 plus year old records. 
while the normal low is 25 F. (That is if there is a such a thing as normal temp in this area ) the national weather service is reporting - 6 this morning.That is recorded not predicted temp. 
the record low for this date is 2 set in 1918 and the record low for the first week of Jan was set on Jan 3 1879. 
Philadelphia airport is only reporting 4 degrees so the records may not be officially broken as the temp at ACY  and PHL ar slightly higher than my local report. but it is cold. 
Info from stormfax.com 

So to all in the northeast stay safe stay warm .


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 4, 2014)

Brrrrrr

Jim


----------



## Swifty (Jan 4, 2014)

And we also had some climate change scientists trapped in pack ice for the last week in the Antarctic, they had to get a chopper to get them out as the ship is still stuck in heave ice, two icebreakers could not get through to them. Where are those doomsayers that said the world was coming to an end due to climate warming, nowhere to be seen at the moment. The money wasted by governments for reports by these scientists is unbelievable.

Paul.


----------



## lathe nut (Jan 4, 2014)

Tin Falcon, if you look up in the skies you will see what looks like vapor trails from planes but it is not they are spaying the skies to change the weather, if you get on u-tube there are some smart fellows that say they are helping the planet by spaying, down here in Louisiana, they have made the Hurricanes head to the east coast, yesterday started out with sun shine and by the time they got trough spraying all day a perfect grid the sun was able to be seen, we are going to see early winter much more cold and lasting way into the spring, do some research in this its scary and we are paying for it with your tax dollars, you all are going to think I am crazy now ?


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jan 4, 2014)

Tin--- you can't say that we were hard on you by sending a tiny tiny -4
 here close to Ottawa we spent the week with -28 and witht the wind
 factor -40 
 3 hr drive from here they hit -50 few days ago

 Like Crocodile Dundee would say " -4 thats not cold -40 THAT"S COLD

 next Christmas we will send some sun insteadRof}


----------



## BaronJ (Jan 4, 2014)

Look at the weather over here !  The jet stream is bringing the UK cold, wet and windy conditions.  We've been experiencing these now for nearly four weeks.

I don't like paddling in icey cold water...


----------



## Beachside_Hank (Jan 4, 2014)

I share your pain guys, I actually had to forgo shorts and wear long legged pants the last coupla days down here in Florida, dunno if I can hang on...


----------



## weez (Jan 4, 2014)

Here in Wisconsin we are looking at -30F tomorrow night and only -17F for a high temp on Monday.  Wind chill is expected to be around -50F.  Sunday afternoon's Packer game will be around -12F at kickoff.  Go Pack, Go!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 4, 2014)

The current temp in fargo ND is 7 deg F and only -6 here (-21c). It is colder here than in Fargo ND.  Not a warm fuzzy feeling. 
Tin


----------



## kadora (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello 
Here in Slovakia /Middle Europe /normal temperatures during December and 
January are -20C to -25C and half meter thick snow layer.
But this year no snow , temperatures +8C even cherries begin to bloom.
Probably global warming starts here.


----------



## barnesrickw (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes, thank you Canada from West Michigan.  Not nearly as cold here, but the lake effect snow is getting old.


----------



## gmac (Jan 4, 2014)

....so we left a few beer cooler doors ajar....adapt people 

Cheers Garry


----------



## Herbiev (Jan 4, 2014)

Yet 2013 was the hottest year on record for Australia. Up in the north of South Australia in the Moomba gasfields the temperature was hovering around +50C. A pity we couldn't send you guys a bit of that heat.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 5, 2014)

Well this is joysey so a balmy 32, f 0 c this am. Tuesday night back to 3 f for the low again. Hard to know how to dress as the highs and lows can fluctuate 30 degrees from day to day.


----------



## Jtrain (Jan 5, 2014)

This morning a nice sunny -34°c,  no wind.


----------



## robcas631 (Jan 5, 2014)

Last night we bottomed out at 6 F and within an hour it warmed up to 12 F. No doubt records are being set! Rain is on the way. Behind that another very cold air mass! Time get out your cleats because it's going to be very icy!


----------



## robcas631 (Jan 5, 2014)

Negative 50 F? My freezer is jealous!


----------



## Admin (Jan 6, 2014)

34 in my area of Texas. Thanks Canada! I love most everything about you except the cold!


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jan 6, 2014)

> 34 in my area of Texas. Thanks Canada! I love most everything about you except the cold!


 
 Austin.......  at my place this morning (8;00 AM) +3 with freezing rain
 now -36C with wind shill factor

 going to Vegas soon 
 cheers


----------



## RonGinger (Jan 6, 2014)

I live on the coast of Maine. I had to get up early today and at 4:00 AM the outside temp was 47degrees F. Note that is not a misprint- it was +47F and pouring rain on top of our 2feet or so of snow. It stayed warm all day, lots of snow melted, and now the temp has started dropping, headed for near Zero tonight, in the teens tomorrow.

This has got to be the craziest winter I have seen.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 6, 2014)

Weather---Pahhhhh--this isn't bad. I grew up near Bancroft, Ontario in the 1940's and 1950's. The temperature would drop to -30 F around the third week of December, and stay that way for WEEKS at a time. And when the weather warmed up---Man, would it snow!! Dad worked in the logging camps, and when the snow got up to the horses belly's, the horses wouldn't draw logs, so you couldn't get the logs out to the skidways. The snow was so deep that the loggers couldn't walk from one tree to the next. They would throw their chainsaw as far as they could towards the next tree they wanted to cut, and then half walk/half swim through the snow until they got to their saw. The folks logging Algonquin park, which was another 50 miles north of where I grew up experimented with metal snowshoes attached to the horseshoes so the horses wouldn't sink into the snow so far, so they could continue working after the snow passed 4 foot deep.-They can still be seen at the Logging Exhibit in Algonquin park. First wife and I were out snowmobiling one night---beautiful night, full moon, everything crackling with frost. We stopped at Oscar Storing's house for a drink and a visit, and it was -44 F!!!----Brian


----------



## robcas631 (Jan 6, 2014)

Salutes to Canadians!


----------



## petertha (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes, we are approaching the magic point on the thermometer scale where Canadians & Americans are in exact agreement of temperature in either units (-40). Cold by any standard.

 Fortunately in Calgary we are now experiencing our Chinook winds for a few days reprieve. Temps can go from -35C to +5C in a matter of hours & rapid air density change. Local venacular: _My head is freakn throbbin, probably Shnookn soon eh?_ Usually the snow turns to mush & puddles for a few days, then back into the deep freeze. Good for the autobody collision business I suppose. Another famous saying: if you don't like our weather, just wait a few hours!


----------



## Hopper (Jan 7, 2014)

Please sir, may we 'ave some down this way?
Record heatwave in Queensland, Oz, this past week with temps up to almost 50C (120F) and farmers losing crops to the blast-furnace like winds.
It's cooled off a bit today, back down to around the 100F mark.
Too hot to even think about going out in my unshaded tin shed and get started on playing with, er I mean using, my newly restored Drummond lathe.


----------



## bazmak (Jan 7, 2014)

Dont know which is worse Tin,it hit +50c in south australia
a few days ago.Fry eggs on a shovel


----------



## barnesrickw (Jan 7, 2014)

-4 in Muskegon, next to Lake Michigan.


----------



## barnesrickw (Jan 7, 2014)

Chinook. The snow eater.


----------



## gunna (Jan 8, 2014)

Back in about 1905, my grandfather went to Canada somewhere near Banff from Scotland. After less than a year he went back to Scotland because it was too cold in Canada!!! Then he came to Oz where, as others say above, we are looking at 40c and higher even as far south as Melbourne.

Ian.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 8, 2014)

5 f this morning
wind chill -16
then back to more normal temps this weekend
Frozen falcon feathers.


----------



## OrangeAlpine (Jan 8, 2014)

Actually, I think the crazy weather can be explained by Global Warming.  

What happens when you add heat to a system?  (think heating water in a pan)  It gets unstable.  Unstable is a perfect description of our weather.

Bill


----------



## bazmak (Jan 10, 2014)

Adelaide South Australia.When a southerly blows it comes from Antartica,when its a northerly
its from central australia.When the wind changes we get rapid temperature fluctuations
I remember years ago driving into Adelaide temp approx 65o F. Dressed up in woolies
Wind change and within 20 minutes it was 96.Went back home and changed for the beach
Hit 104 that day


----------



## bmac2 (Jan 10, 2014)

Youre not a true Canadian if youve never warn a parka and shorts.


----------



## Herbiev (Jan 10, 2014)

Adelaide is in for another hot spell Baz. 5 days around 100+ F


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 11, 2014)

After reocord or near record lows last weekend todays high  is predicted for 60 degrees f about 20 degrees higher than normal and could get close to the record high of 66 degrees set in 1975. crazy weather indeed. 
Tin


----------



## barnesrickw (Jan 11, 2014)

It rained in Michigan yesterday.  30 degree temperature swing.  But it's good some snow melted, I had a foot of snow, and only 10 inches of dog to go outside.


----------



## bazmak (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi Herbiev,yes a week of 40+.Will find something else to do
Cinema at the mall or read a book


----------



## Swifty (Jan 13, 2014)

Herbie and bazmak are sending their weather over to us in Melbourne, forecast 43C (109F) tomorrow. Might just stay inside all day with the air con going.

Paul.


----------



## gerritv (Jan 13, 2014)

bmac2 said:


> Youre not a true Canadian if youve never warn a parka and shorts.



You're not a true Canadian if you have never gone winter camping, on snowshoes backpacking everything 5 miles into the bush

gerrit


----------



## bmac2 (Jan 15, 2014)

gerritv said:


> You're not a true Canadian if you have never gone winter camping, on snowshoes backpacking everything 5 miles into the bush
> 
> gerrit


 
The problem with winter camping is the same as with snowmobiling. When you have to pee with *cold hands* everything disappears like a scared turtle!


----------



## bmac2 (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh theres definitely something strange going on. . . . . And I LIKE IT!
Its the Middle of January and its 9 C (48 F) at 7 in the morning.
Then for the cherry on top, I just fill up a 99.7 per liter.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 15, 2014)

Hilarious Canadian snowmobiling story.--Back about 35 years ago my friend Clarke had bought a really nice one piece snowmobile suit with a hood. Clarke had been into the beer in the afternoon, and while not tipsy, he was having a bit of trouble with diarrhea from the beer. About 12 of us went out on a night run, and as time went by, Clarke decided that he REALLY HAD TO GO!!!!! He had a big machine, far more powerful than the rest of us, so took off Hell for leather up the trail for about ten miles, leapt of his snowmobile, doffed his helmet, undone the top half of his suit and threw it back and squatted right there beside the trail and let it go. Of course, we all caught up to him before he was finished. We stopped and shut off our machines and all started to laugh. Clarke was quite indignant. "what's the matter with you guys!!! Didn't you ever see anybody take a crap before???"--Whereupon we answered--'Yes---But never into the hood of their snowmobile suit!!!"


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 15, 2014)

And I bet in minutes tat hood was gone and discarded.
Tin


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 15, 2014)

Tin---therein lay the problem. The hood was part of the snowmobile Suit!!!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes an never go into the woods without a sharp knife in your pocket. 
Tin


----------



## bazmak (Jan 15, 2014)

5th day and 46 expected.Starting to get uncomfortable
as you say swifty shut the doors and windows
read a book and sit under the aircon.Just finished a Jack Reacher novel
Does stuff like that happen ? in the USA or is it too cold
On the beach with the dog at 7am and it was 93f


----------



## Swifty (Jan 15, 2014)

I have a weather station inside the house that receives signals from an outside transducer, I just placed the transducer in direct sunlight and the temp reading went up to 57.9C. The air temp outside is 39C at the moment, and with the evaporative air conditioning going flat out, the ambient temp inside the house is 27C. I'm not really a beach person, although we only live 1.5 kilometres from the bay, I don't know how people can sit on the beach in these temperatures .

Paul.


----------



## bazmak (Jan 16, 2014)

Im too old to sit on the beach.Just a dip and swim to cool off
more for the dog than me.The heat is now getting to me.Just had a cold shower
and the sweat is running off me again.Thats with the aircon on
Hottest city in the world today and thats official.If only we could have the ambiet temp
between us and the canadians


----------



## Herbiev (Jan 16, 2014)

And another day in the 40s tomorrow for the hottest city on the planet :rant:


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 16, 2014)

We are going for 38C in Canberra today but it is quite pleasant because we had a nice cool 13C overnight and the humidity is only 55%; it's the low humidity that makes the difference.

Jim


----------



## gunna (Jan 16, 2014)

Now the fourth day over 40c in Melbourne. My wife says I should get aircon in the shed! I think she really means 'get out of my way in the house'.

Ian.


----------



## bazmak (Jan 16, 2014)

From a pome/limey living in oz heres an interesting fact
In the UK and i assume USA/Canada the water pipes are insulated
to prevent freezing.That is not necesarry here in Adelaide.Hot water is also
thermostatically controlled to prevent scalding.My house has a long run in uninsulated
copper pipe thru the roof space.Having installed airconditioning in roof spaces for many
years i Know that the temp up there can get over 70c.After being scalded many times
by the cold water supply i now know to run for 1min before touching never mind drinking
Last day todayexpected 43c then a wind/cool change and down to high 20c.Keep this
thread running lads its interesting what is classed as norm in other parts of the world


----------



## bazmak (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you Tin for starting this thread,please keep it going.I find it very interesting hearing other members in different countries especially USA and Canada with your cold SNAP.Snow suits,skis etc and thats only to nip to the shop for bread and milk As you know we have just had a heatwave
and are now in the midst of another.Of late i have been putting a couple of hours in the shed early before it gets too hot.This morning i decided to do something
with a cheap $10 drill vise i have.No chance of drilling square etc.Stripped it down,the loose jaw had 1mm play and the screw 1mm backlash.Skimmed up surefaces,made and fitted new brass gib plate.Made new drive pin for screw etc
Then skimmed up os and is of jaws in Vertical slide.Jobs a good one.
Had lunch and temp is over 40c.Down the beach with the dog, sea temp over 30c. 50 people per mile.Then out tonight to the footy club for a few cold beers
and a game of poker. PERFECT DAY


----------



## barnesrickw (Jan 28, 2014)

Well, back in Muskegon Michigan we have been asked to only drive if it's absolutely necessary.  We are 20" above our average of snowfall so far this year.  All the extra snow has fallen in my driveway.


----------



## goldstar31 (Jan 28, 2014)

Whilst Marie Antoinette or whoever it is, is sipping coffee in bed, it is piss-instantly raining here on the Roman Wall( or what is left of it). The workshop- or whatever they call it is leaking rather like me and the news is cheerful. I turned Aunty Beeb on to read the next edition of teenage sex, abnormal behaviour and learnt that almost exactly 200 years ago( when I was a lad) the River Thames in London froze and people wandered about on it drinking gin and watching- would you credit it- an elephant walking on the ice.

 Apart from my continued hatred of gin, things have improved substantially since.

 So you'll excuse me. I have a bit of soldering to do. Perhaps the lead will kill me off- before Spring- or whatever the season might occur.

 Two things emerge for those in colder climes! First beware of dogs frozen to lamp posts and don't eat yellow snow. 

 Bye


----------



## Swifty (Jan 28, 2014)

Norman, I think that you need a bit of tonic water and a slice of lemon in your gin to make it taste better. I'm about 12 hours drive east of Bazmak, and we are having it hot here as well. Just when I was thinking that it was safe to go back into the workshop, another heatwave. Just for a bit of excitement today, the neighbour had finished watering her garden this morning and placed the hose fitted with a trigger nozzle on the ground but didn't turn off the tap. Sure enough with the heat, the water in the hose warmed up and expanded and softened the hose, next thing the hose parted from the nozzle. I only found out about this when my garaged flooded, the neighbour is slightly higher up than me and I copped all the water. Vacuumed up as much as I could and opened the front and back garage doors to let the heat dry the rest up. No bad feelings though, especially when she fronted up with a nice bottle of Shiraz.

Paul.


----------



## goldstar31 (Jan 28, 2014)

Paul,thank you for that bit of something that the World usually lacks and so desperately needs- a good laugh!

 Now I could just about manage a bottle of Shiraz- or two. Oddly, the habit is all down to model engineering. My wife plays clarinet and saxophone- not necessarily both at the same time, but goes down to a place which is or was a stately home. Out of pity, she booked me in for a week of 'airbrushing' models. Sadly, the course failed through lack of numbers and I was offered either to play the clarinet or winetasting.  So the course started at 930 after breakfast with the sampling of 4 bottles, then a coffee break and then another 4 and to lunch( obviously) and so on into early evening. I really would be imagining things if I tried to recount the rest of-the week. Perhaps, the day will come when I will have to concentrate on airbrushing because 
  I scraped the best Audi recently. It was a bush which grew rapidly and sort of Triffid like on my drive which is on the Whisky trail on Speyside in Bonnie Scotland. It is just over the hill from where the Loch Ness Monster appears- or so they say.

 I have hazy recollections of things.

 Regards

 N


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 28, 2014)

Yesterday was a blizzard here. We had 23" of snow yesterday morning at 6:00 AM and it snowed another 5" yesterday thru the day. All the schoolbusses were cancelled. Many of the main highways were closed. We had our two school age grand daughters here all day because their mom and dad still had to go to work. I'm setting here at my computer this morning at 6:00 A.M. listening to radio--Snow squall warning for general area this morning, temp is currently -19C.--Brian


----------



## Herbiev (Jan 28, 2014)

Hit 43C here this afternoon with more of the same on the way.


----------



## Nerdz (Jan 28, 2014)

Wine ? If you like sweet stuff you have to try mead! Oh so delicious! Ive recently discovered the stuff on a trip to New Hampshire. Be warned though! It has a higher alcohol content and will hit you faster than expected. I would kill to get out of the cold and onto the beach. Those dog days of summer! I actually wish for snow here in CT, I love driving in the stuff. It play time for suby! Yesterday it was 32F/0C today its 10F/-12C 

But next thing you know, here in the states we will complain that its too hot and will wish for winter!


----------



## Walltoddj (Jan 28, 2014)

Herbiev said:


> Hit 43C here this afternoon with more of the same on the way.



Now that's just mean to rub it in when most of us are in the 10-20F range.
It is funny is read so of this post because of all the different locations you get to laugh at the other guy. Keep them coming in the mean time I guess I'd better salt the walk so no one slips and falls.

Todd


----------



## barnesrickw (Jan 28, 2014)

Brian, sounds like you are sharing weather with Michigan...  Given the proximity, why not.


----------



## Swifty (Jan 28, 2014)

I've only experienced snow here during skiing trips to the mountains, too old for that stuff now. In intrigued as to what happens to your gardens under all that snow, do you plant things bearing in mind that they will be covered in winter.

Paul.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 28, 2014)

Depends on what you mean by gardens. If you are talking vegetable gardens, we plant early in the spring (generally after the 24th of May to avoid lingering frosts), some stuff from seeds, some stuff from "shoots" that have been started earlier in a greenhouse. We plant corn, beans, beets from seed, we plant potatoes from potato "eyes", tomatoes from seed or from "plants" that have been started in a greenhouse. Strawberries are always started from greenhouse stock.------------If however you use "gardens" like the English--many or perhaps even most of the flowers are planted from greenhouse stock, and they die each winter and have to be replanted from greenhouse stock next spring. Then of course, we have perennials, that  die back in the fall but the roots stay alive and sprout again by themselves in the spring.--Hope that answers your question. Its been a long time since I was a kid and had to work in our vegetable garden.---Brian


----------



## Walltoddj (Jan 28, 2014)

Swifty said:


> I've only experienced snow here during skiing trips to the mountains, too old for that stuff now. In intrigued as to what happens to your gardens under all that snow, do you plant things bearing in mind that they will be covered in winter.
> 
> Paul.



I have fruit trees, strawberry, asparagus, raspberry, blueberry, blackberry, and pumpkins in my garden in Tennessee and they come back every year no replanting. In New York I had the same but no fruit trees and they came back every year to. Just have to plant other veggies they don't take the cold.

Todd


----------



## robcas631 (Jan 29, 2014)

Jim, last year we had a month of temps of 97 F + Very high humidity! Felt like over 110. So I can relate! Eventually the East Coast cooled off, but the middle of the US got hot!


----------



## robcas631 (Jan 29, 2014)

bazmak said:


> From a pome/limey living in oz heres an interesting fact
> In the UK and i assume USA/Canada the water pipes are insulated
> to prevent freezing.That is not necesarry here in Adelaide.Hot water is also
> thermostatically controlled to prevent scalding.My house has a long run in uninsulated
> ...


 
In NY USA most pipes are not insulated. At least I know to purge them if necessary!


----------



## Herbiev (Jan 29, 2014)

We're in for another week of 40C+ here in Adelaide and what's left of the veggie patch is looking very poor. No amount of watering seems to help. Might just wait for winter and start again


----------



## purpleknif (Jan 29, 2014)

Canada,think about it. A whole country north of Buffalo !


----------



## robcas631 (Feb 5, 2014)

He he Purple! Looks like winter reared it's ugly head again!


----------



## BaronJ (Feb 5, 2014)

robcas631 said:


> He he Purple! Looks like winter reared it's ugly head again!



Hi Rob,
I see your snow and will swap you for water... Lots and lots of it.  And its cold very very cold or should I say icy.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 5, 2014)

Robcas---Love the snowhead!!!---Brian


----------

